# RG8 Roll Call



## M3CHK1LLA

i thought it would be interesting to see how many sso members picked one up.

add a link to your ngd thread if you like. i'll keep it updated.

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. jobarnrd - ???
15. cipe - white
16. MobiusR - white
17. iamthefonz - white
18. Shannon - white
19. 
20.
21.
22.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

other threads of interest...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/214170-ibanez-rg8-new-budget-8-string.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## kris_jammage

I've bought one, hasnt arrived yet but I defo own one! Got a black one to be different(how many times have you heard in relation to guitars? Haha!). Should be arriving between the 10th and 17th of this month.

Cant wait!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I bought a black one, it's being delivered today instead of tomorrow. Love Fedex!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

kris_jammage said:


> I've bought one, hasnt arrived yet but I defo own one! Got a black one to be different(how many times have you heard in relation to guitars? Haha!). Should be arriving between the 10th and 17th of this month.
> 
> Cant wait!





remorse is for the dead said:


> I bought a black one, it's being delivered today instead of tomorrow. Love Fedex!



nice! post your ngd link when you get them. heres mine...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...es-another-freakin-white-rg8-lots-o-pics.html


----------



## Draceius

Mine won't come till mid january


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Draceius said:


> Mine won't come till mid january



color? just added a poll...


----------



## Jarabowa

I've got a white one, but no NGD yet; work has been brutal the last few weeks.


----------



## MikeK

I have a white one. I love it. New pups and Im done modding lol.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Got my white one and am loving every second of it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MikeK said:


> I have a white one. I love it. New pups and Im done modding lol.



what kind are you getting?




MetalBuddah said:


> Got my white one and am loving every second of it



cant wait to finally play mine on Christmas...wife orders!

its being set up right now tho.


----------



## obZenity

I picked up a black one. Putting ivory pickups and accents on it. Stoked!


----------



## jobarnrd

Picking up a black one at my gc and getting 808x bridge pup, tomorrow night.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Have a white one coming.
Going to mod it with a new body wood/shape (walnut or mahogany, V or LP). Basically only going to use the neck and some of the hardware.

Not a fan of the headstock shape so I'm going to mod that as well. It looks like a pouting fish as is


----------



## Draceius

M3CHK1LLA said:


> color? just added a poll...



White of course


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

obZenity said:


> I picked up a black one. Putting ivory pickups and accents on it. Stoked!



once when you get that done post pics up stat!




jobarnrd said:


> Picking up a black one at my gc and getting 808x bridge pup, tomorrow night.



nice...i guess youll be the first to do that. get some sound clips for us 




RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Have a white one coming.
> Going to mod it with a new body wood/shape (walnut or mahogany, V or LP). Basically only going to use the neck and some of the hardware.
> 
> Not a fan of the headstock shape so I'm going to mod that as well. It looks like a pouting fish as is



 cant wait to see what you are gonna pull off.




remember to post all your mods here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## MikeK

I plan on throwing some 808X's in mine for sure. The stockers arent terrible, but im sure the X pups will open it up nicely.


----------



## Hybrid138

Here is mine:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/219492-ngd-white-ibanez-rg8-content.html


----------



## Mordacain

Add mine to the list:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...no-hipster-another-white-rg8.html#post3292813

D-Activator 8's incoming. Might see about adding a Red Tortoise pickguard and amber tuning knobs, possibly some graphtech saddles / nut


----------



## jobarnrd

Got a coupon on gc website yesterday for 100 off 499 or more. Rg8+808x(w/solderless kit) for115 := 405+tax. Also=lots of gas for today...


----------



## cipe

I have a white one, pictures of it are in the rg8 thread


----------



## MobiusR

whoop whoop im in 


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/219528-n8gd-ibanez-rg8-white-goodness-d.html


----------



## MikeH

Haven't ordered mine yet, so I didn't vote. I'm still undecided on color, but I'm leaning towards black, since everyone and their mother has the white one.


----------



## iamthefonz

I have a white one also.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've got some cool mods in mind too... I've been emailing around and I think I might be doing something a *little* bit different from what I've posted in the modding thread...


----------



## Shannon

Black one acquired.
Lots of mods in mind.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jobarnrd said:


> Got a coupon on gc website yesterday for 100 off 499 or more. Rg8+808x(w/solderless kit) for115 := 405+tax. Also=lots of gas for today...



nice score. btw, what color did you get?




cipe said:


> I have a white one, pictures of it are in the rg8 thread



added ya 




MikeH said:


> Haven't ordered mine yet, so I didn't vote. I'm still undecided on color, but I'm leaning towards black, since everyone and their mother has the white one.



you'll regret it later 




iamthefonz said:


> I have a white one also.



you sir have great taste.


----------



## ian14892

I have one in white, I just don't have an acceptable camera for a NGD


----------



## cronux

if i get mine next year, i'll do some manly paint work on it 

something like...


----------



## monsieur_zep

Ordered a white one a few hours ago. 
I think the anticipation of receiving it plus actually receiving it will more or less eliminate christmas out of my plans this year. 
Family time can wait. 
: )


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MobiusR said:


> whoop whoop im in



i almost left you off the list for using the word "whoop" in a brutal 8 string guitar thread...

...i let it slide since you got a white one


----------



## MetalBuddah

I guess I should post my thread link too...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220082-ngd-infamous-white-rg8.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

there are currently 40 rg8's in the poll...

30 white
10 black

there are only 18 ppl on the list. so post up if you have one and the link to your ngd.


----------



## 7JxN7

I just pulled the trigger on a white one. Should be here by the end of the week. I havnt seen anyone else in the land of Aus with one yet. Maybe I will be the first!


----------



## Anthonok

Hey, First post here Just picked up my White RG8 yesterday from a local guitar center. So far its fantastic!


----------



## Floppystrings

I ordered a white one last weekend from guitar center, and was told it would ship in about six days.

Now I am being told to I need to wait till January 25th... Uggg...

I called musicians friend, and both of them are out of stock until february. Oh well, guess I have to wait.


----------



## nzSkitzo

Mine is in the post possibly the first in New Zealand Black of course


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i cant seem to edit my orig post...can a mod help me out here? like to be able to keep it updated.

46 in the poll...36 white & 10 black

here's the list so far.

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. jobarnrd - ???
15. cipe - white
16. MobiusR - white
17. iamthefonz - white
18. Shannon - black
19. ian14892 - white
20. monsieur_zep - white
21. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
22. Anthonok - white
23. Floppystrings -white
24. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
25.


----------



## obZenity

First in Grand Rapids, MI. . . .hahaha


----------



## kris_jammage

Seeing as we're doing this "first" thing I reckon I'm the first to get one in Ireland. I'd say there are not that many people playing 8 strings in Ireland, I know of 5 people for sure and there may be a few more that dont play in bands so I wouldnt see or hear of them playing one. I'm sure when these are released properly in Europe I'll see a lot more people playing them over here.


----------



## donray1527

Im definatley buying one in black and switching in some 808x's. I would get one in white but i have an RG1527m and i want to change things up a little. It'll be my first 8!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

1527M... 

I'm jealous...


----------



## Shannon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i cant seem to edit my orig post...can a mod help me out here? like to be able to keep it updated.
> 
> 46 in the poll...36 white & 10 black
> 
> here's the list so far.
> 
> 18. Shannon - *white*.


Black one for me, sir, but in the coming months, a paint job is inevitable.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

42 white

12 black

52 total so far...


----------



## kris_jammage

I'll be collecting mine from the Post Office today, incoming NGD!


----------



## bondical

where did u get it from man? trying to find a white one to ship to straya


----------



## kris_jammage

I ordered mine from Crazy Daves Music on Ebay. I think you would be best to get onto 7JxN7 on here, he seems to have ordered one and he's in Oz too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok....good news. i talked to tim at crazy daves , explained the situation and he was very concerned and wanted to get it taken care of. they are sending me another guitar to replace it and they will deal with ibanez themselves. thought that was pretty stand-up of them to do.

its shipping out tomorrow, so i should still get it in time for Christmas. 
also he is gonna be have a tech look over the guitar before it ships out. if anyone else gets one, id suggest you request this also since weve had a few complaints already. im sure there will be more once the ones on order start arriving.

im gonna add this post to the other rg8 threads we got going and keep ya posted on how it turns out.


----------



## MobiusR

M3CHK1LLA said:


> 42 white
> 
> 12 black
> 
> 52 total so far...




I have the first one in Vegas, my friend just bought another white one here in vegas making 2 white


----------



## 7JxN7

bondical said:


> where did u get it from man? trying to find a white one to ship to straya



I ordered mine from Crazy Daves on ebay man. The shipping rate is really good too


----------



## nzSkitzo

7JxN7 said:


> I ordered mine from Crazy Daves on ebay man. The shipping rate is really good too



Yeah Daves is great he quoted me 97USD to ship to NZ so should be similar to Oz


----------



## Guitarman700

Mine should be here Tuesday.


----------



## SPNKr

7JxN7 said:


> I ordered mine from Crazy Daves on ebay man. The shipping rate is really good too





nzSkitzo said:


> Yeah Daves is great he quoted me 97USD to ship to NZ so should be similar to Oz



Careful you guys, *read this* http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2004684


----------



## ockis23

Got a White one

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/221367-ngd-ibanez-rg8-white.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. jobarnrd - ???
15. cipe - white
16. MobiusR - white
17. iamthefonz - white
18. Shannon - black
19. ian14892 - white
20. monsieur_zep - white
21. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
22. Anthonok - white
23. Floppystrings -white
24. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
25. Guitarman700 - ???
26. ockis23 - white
27. Spaceman_Spiff - white
28. 


btw - Guitarman700 & jobarnrd post up what color you choose.


64 - so far in the poll

50 - white

14 - black


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Pulled the trigger on a white one at 6:00 a.m. this (technically yesterday) morning. Should be here tomorrow (today) at around 3 or 4.


----------



## 7JxN7

SPNKr said:


> Careful you guys, *read this* http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2004684





Thats why I use paypal......


----------



## xxvicarious

7JxN7 said:


> Thats why I use paypal......


 

If you read the article, so does the person who wrote it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

got this email...



> Your return label is attached. The new guitar was shipped out today with UPS. You should have gotten an email with the tracking number. I personally took a look at this one and made sure it was ok. We actually had another one here with a gap at the pocket. I&#8217;ll be sending that one back to Ibanez along with yours. Let me know when you drop the other guitar off at UPS. Thanks
> 
> Tim
> crazydavesmusic.com
> 
> Crazy Dave's Music
> 192 Arora Blvd
> Orange Park, FL 32073
> (904) 276-2472


----------



## 7JxN7

xxvicarious said:


> If you read the article, so does the person who wrote it





Oops skimmed that bit in the middle about the dispute expiring. Why didnt he do it again then?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

paypal/ebay will take care of it unless you send it as a "gift" in which many ppl have been conned into to "save" money.


----------



## shredmaestrobri

Gonna get a black one when it hits the Philippines! Then put it some Ionizer pups! \m/ Looking forward to be a part of this!


----------



## Gram negative

I have a black one, now. NGD thread and full review with some sound clips will come soon


----------



## Draceius

Change my colour on the main page please, stuff happened, I cancelled my order with crazy daves and got refunded, I'm not bothered to argue about factory seconds etc, and on their ebay page the RG8 was taken down so I'm guessing they're not ordering anymore for a bit, anyway, I found another site, that has pics of the RG8 they're selling, so I know what I'm getting into, but it's black as supposed to the white One I originally ordered.


----------



## Gram negative

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/221670-ngd-ibanez-rg8-string-w-review.html

Thats my NGD and my review of my new axe!


----------



## myampslouder

Just picked up a black one


----------



## Volsung

I shall be among your ranks within the next few days.

My RG8 will be black.


----------



## 7JxN7

Got mine today from crazy daves!!!!! actually played ok straight out of the box. No what I would call real issues with it at all. Neck fits pocket nicely, hardware has held up after a few hours playing (and thats in Queensland humidity). Im really happy with it. Incoming NGD over the weekend


----------



## donray1527

Add me to the list! Mine is black. I have hd pics in my NGD.


----------



## m4rK

wife bought me a white one for christmas. pretty sure the damien will be parked for quite a while now!


----------



## RadDadTV

Go ahead and add me on there, ordered myself a black one today. NGD to be expected sometime early February, haha. STOKED.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. 
15. cipe - white
16. MobiusR - white
17. iamthefonz - white
18. Shannon - black
19. ian14892 - white
20. monsieur_zep - white
21. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
22. Anthonok - white
23. Floppystrings -white
24. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
25. Guitarman700 - ???
26. ockis23 - white
27. Spaceman_Spiff - white
28. Gram negative - black
29. myampslouder - black
32. Volsung - black
33. blacksgslayer - black
34. m4rK - white - black
35. NolanLikesLions - black
36. 
37. 
38. 
39.

we are up to...

59 - wht

20 - blk

79 - total with more to come once all the Christmas ngd start.


----------



## donray1527

Hey mech, mine is black. nbd


----------



## jobarnrd

M3CHK1LLA said:


> 1. M3CHK1LLA - white 2. Konfyouzd - white 3. MetalBuddah - white 4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?) 5. remorse is for the dead -black 6. Draceius - white...changed to black 7. Jarabowa - white 8. MikeK - white 9. obZenity - black 10. jobarnrd - black 11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white 12. Hybrid138 - white 13. Mordacain - white 14. jobarnrd - ??? 15. cipe - white 16. MobiusR - white 17. iamthefonz - white 18. Shannon - black 19. ian14892 - white 20. monsieur_zep - white 21. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?) 22. Anthonok - white 23. Floppystrings -white 24. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?) 25. Guitarman700 - ??? 26. ockis23 - white 27. Spaceman_Spiff - white 28. Gram negative - black 29. myampslouder - black 32. Volsung - black you can take 14. off as I'm on 10. already33. blacksgslayer - white 34. m4rK - white - black 35. NolanLikesLions - black 36. 37. 38. 39. we are up to... 59 - wht 20 - blk 79 - total with more to come once all the Christmas ngd start.


 i _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_
14. Can be taken off as I'm on 10. Already


----------



## nzSkitzo

Mine turned up today have barely put it down all day, will add my NGD tomorrow. No issues with my guitar only a few cosmetic things but for $399 I would expect far less.


----------



## Volsung

Its official. I got mine from Guitar Center today. I might take a few days to post a proper thread, but until then I did take a 'teaser' picture for all to see.


----------



## donray1527

If thats a gator bass case then we got the same one lol


----------



## Volsung

blacksgslayer said:


> If thats a gator bass case then we got the same one lol



Yes sir, that is a Gator XL case. 

It's as if this case was made for this guitar. The neck fits the pocket perfectly.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

found this vid for all you guys who bought a black rg8...


----------



## benjaminbuisine

mine is black, because : 
1. there was only black back in time
2. one day I'll buy a custom, and that will be a white one


----------



## donray1527

Volsung said:


> Yes sir, that is a Gator XL case.
> 
> It's as if this case was made for this guitar. The neck fits the pocket perfectly.



Yeah its great isnt it? lol


----------



## donray1527

I know its crazy to say this but i think in this one example, the black is the better option. I cant make myself like the white ones. Its not the mismatched headstock either, im also a 1527m owner. I just cant put my finger on it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. 
37. 
38. 
39.
40.

wow...7 black ones in a row!
we are up to...

63 - wht

24 - blk

87 - total


----------



## kn1feparty

Oooh me me me over here me

NGD! Another black Ibanez


----------



## MikeH

Blacker than the blackest black times infinity incoming!


----------



## Pandemican

No NGD since there are already a ton up, but count me in for another black RG8. Got new strings and love it so far


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

65 - white

31 - black

95 - total


1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - ???


----------



## Chalupacabra

Proud owner of a black RG8! First 8-string too. I'll do a new guitar day and family shots this week. I'll give all my impressions and detail my plans for modification (best part). Stay tuned.


----------



## allseeingeye

Mine arrived from American Musical Supply today. I bought a Dent and Scratch one and it has a rather sizable chip on the very tip of the head stock, but I'm thinking of just filling it in with a black Sharpie. Considering it was 200$ cheaper than a brand new one, I'm thinking I can live with it! Now...what to do with that extra 200$.....SD Blackouts I'm thinking?? It's black, btw.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

98 so far...


----------



## Todes

Got mine last week, a white one! 
oh also I think is the first one in Chile or even southamerica!


----------



## TerminalFunction

Hey!

You can sign me up on that list as well, if you like. I got a black one a few weeks ago. 

Currently I'm seriously thinking about getting rid of my Agile 825 Intrepid. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/224041-ngd-first-ibanez-rg8-bk-sweden.html


----------



## donray1527

I think the black is gonna catch up to the white lol


----------



## MikeSap

should be receiving both of my rg8's this friday. ordered the black and the white! so stoked. can't wait to start modding.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Proud owner of a white RG8!

Saving my NGD post until my white EMG 808x's get installed and my custom pickguard arrives  Here's a quick mock-up for the time being:


----------



## ra1der2

Guilty as charged, not to mention my first ibanez guitar ever BTW


----------



## guystabs

Got me a white one to match my black 2228

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/225480-afghan-ngd.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. 
49. 
50.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i know we have some more ppl getting them & posting in the rg8 mod thread...

109 total

75 white

35 black


----------



## vick1000

Got a BK on the way, just took back the "loner" to GC today, virgin should be here Mon/Tue.


----------



## rekab

+1 black here


----------



## Vicious7

Just bought an RG8L, should be here in a week. It's black (obviously), but it won't stay that way for long.


----------



## thebunfather

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/227262-another-new-rg8-ngd.html

+1 white


----------



## freeradicals

+1 Black!

NGD when it's fully setup.


----------



## missingastring

black here!


----------



## loopjunkie

OK I did it, RG8 (black) It will be gutted this week and getting new paint. I will post in the mods section.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. 
55.


----------



## MikeH

Gabriel has a white one.


----------



## CanniballistiX

I'd like to be added, please. Picked up my black RG8 yesterday. Lots of buzz on the F#.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Robtheripper

I cant wait to be added to this tuesday!!!!!! Ill for sure post a NGD thread for you all to view. I had to go with black cause where I live white is back ordered for a year:/


----------



## Konfyouzd

Goddamn there's a lotta RG8s here.


----------



## obZenity

Moar RG8s, s'go!


----------



## jimwratt

File mine under clear for imaginary. I wish I could afford one. Someday, I'm gonna have an NGD though, and when I do, my preference is for a white RG8.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Made some neck and action adjustments and... posted a clip from a new track I'm working on. These are the stock pickups on three guitar tracks through a PodXT with some further EQ applied from within the DAW. I've got a 7321 that's tuned to F# but the clarity on the RG8 is much improved, mostly from the scale difference, I'd imagine.

I welcome any comments or criticisms, definitely interested in any tips on mixing an 8 string. 

https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/passage-1-storms-at-sea


----------



## CrashRG

Just snatched up what appears to be the last RG8 available in the StL area.........hell yeah. Needs bigger strings!


----------



## RG7

Grabbed the last left handed RG8 (black obviously =/ ) from AMS. Man, I hope it compares to my already lovely septor 827. I bought it out of impulse - ibanez making a left handed 8 string? Seriously? It cost 499 though. RG7 bought an RG8.


----------



## gnarlwinslow

I've had mine a little while but add me to the list for the black flavor.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Actually im torn between the two but black may be nicer..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

CrashRG said:


> Just snatched up what appears to be the last RG8 available in the StL area.........hell yeah. Needs bigger strings!



what color? what size are you gonna use?



I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Actually im torn between the two but black may be nicer..



also, there are not enough black guitars out there...i only own 9


----------



## Robtheripper

Thanks for the add to the list and its official! check out my NGD of my black one!


----------



## CrashRG

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what color? what size are you gonna use?



Haha sorry, I was excited about my purchase and ensuing hand cramping. I got a black one. I actually had a guy try to buy it off me in the parking lot as I was leaving. Grabbed a set of Ernie Ball .010-.074's to start with......ibanez's website says stock is like .010-.065.......so I'll slowly bump up til I like something.

Probably not going to do any mods just yet. Saving up for some Lundgren M8's, and relearning the guitar since I haven't really played much guitar in 3 years.


----------



## larry

black one. 

NGD thread


----------



## Vicious7

Black. Lefty bitches.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/228055-ngd-ibanez-rg8l.html


----------



## emptytheearth

I dont have any pics, but I've got a white one


----------



## LivingTimmy

I'll most likely be ordering mine tomorrow! Didn't realize that it would be so difficult to get a white one into New Zealand xD . My local Ibanez dealer said they could only do black, cos apparently "White can't be very popular" 

So, I'll try at another music shop to get the white one. But if that fails, I'll still be the proud owner on an RG8, even if its a different colour


----------



## Datura

Black


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Mine will be here in about 2 weeks (black)


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I went to guitar center after work to play with some toys and I walked out with an RG8.  

It played quite nicely in the store, but then I got it home and restrung/set it up and I'm thoroughly impressed. The pickups are pretty fantastic for the price. Sounds pretty ridiculous through my 5150. Its like instant Meshuggah.

I restrung it with a set of ernie ball slinky 8 string .010s and in F the tension is great. The stock strings were super light. I had heard that but the degree of floobiness surprised me.

I got it in black. It looks mean as shit.


----------



## LivingTimmy

Got my black RG8 today, AMAZING! I love it, I'm going to post an NGD video later on in the week


----------



## DespoticOrder

Mine should be here soon! Bought the black on ebay for 360. Its shipping from NJ, and I'm in DE, so It should be here pretty quick hopefully. I've already ordered stuff for the first few mods that I plan on doing, and I'll be sure to post pics in the RG8 Mod thread!


----------



## azcamber

i bought a black one, and received it a couple days ago. i like it more than i my rga8.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Just picked up a Black one today! Add me to the list or whatever haha


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. 
70.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Mine is on the way (black), and it should be here in about a week, give or take, along with some thicker strings to put on it to avoid the stock string floppiness. After hearing so many good things about this guitar, I can't wait to finally play it and see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Whipsy77

Got mine yesterday..White, Good guitar for the price, no complaints


----------



## CanniballistiX

I ran into some trouble attempting to string a D'Addario .074 F# through the bridge. It wouldn't let it through! There is a small taper on the string and that appears to be what is not allowing it through.

Has anyone had to adjust or tamper with their bridge to get even a .074 through it?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

CanniballistiX said:


> I ran into some trouble attempting to string a D'Addario .074 F# through the bridge. It wouldn't let it through! There is a small taper on the string and that appears to be what is not allowing it through.
> 
> Has anyone had to adjust or tamper with their bridge to get even a .074 through it?



I just had to force mine through. It was a really tight fit though.


----------



## kris_jammage

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I just had to force mine through. It was a really tight fit though.


 
I dont have this issue with my RG8? I used .74 for a few weeks after I got mine and now I'm using a .80 and they fit just fine.

Maybe there is something getting in the way? Dirt, wood etc...?


----------



## Liverspot

Hi all! Im here because of this, and yes, i know its backwards. lol. I look forward to the wealth of experience and information in this forum regarding this guitar.


----------



## Korngod

Go ahead and add me to the list... just got a black one and I'm still debating on keeping it, not quite sure its right for me. All in all its a really killer guitar for the price, quality is great and seems to be on par with the 7321 that I have (but the pickups are lightyears better than the 7321, but still just blah)


----------



## CanniballistiX

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I just had to force mine through. It was a really tight fit though.





kris_jammage said:


> I dont have this issue with my RG8? I used .74 for a few weeks after I got mine and now I'm using a .80 and they fit just fine.
> 
> Maybe there is something getting in the way? Dirt, wood etc...?



It was a tight fit for sure for the .074, and here's why... 

Took the saddle off and there is VERY little clearance:







I used the string to gently wear away some wood to fit the .074 F#, now it fits just fine. Thanks, *kris_jammage*, for making me so curious that I had to take it partially apart.


----------



## kris_jammage

No problem man, glad you got it sorted!


----------



## buttpirate666

I just picked one up yesterday, Black of course


----------



## RiffsinProgress

Just ordered me a black one!

...
...

Don't take that the wrong way!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. 
76. 
77. 
78. 
79. 
80.


----------



## Liverspot

m ine is the first lefty RG8 to be shipped from musicians friend, and is the first lefty RG8 in canada. 
/pride. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

These black RG8s look mighty fine... Might have to get one of those too...


----------



## Korngod

photo shoot with my RG family


----------



## knifefightintheor

I've got a white one, but my girlish hands just don't jive with it too well :\


----------



## Faine

Picked one up today! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/230576-ngd-yet-another-rg8.html


----------



## jmakkulate

I picked up a white one not too long ago


----------



## pattonfreak1

blackened in less than 10 days


----------



## Alice AKW

Placed my order for a white one, backorder ahoy sadly!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. 
80.


----------



## Bennykins

My RG8 arrived yesterday (black is the only colour available in Australia). Pretty happy with it, no glaring faults that I could find and the setup was great .


----------



## dongh1217

brought a black one last weekend, so far I am very pleased with this RG8, I am from Auckland. New Zealand.


----------



## Insightibanez

Scored one off eBay on friday for $349

It's not a NGD link, but it's a link with a picture:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/231359-ibanez-rg8-question.html


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Picked up a white one in a trade over the weekend. At this point an NGD is a bit useless so I'll wait until I get the mods done before I post.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow...a lot of black rg8s being sold lately...or did they just run out of white 

57% to 43%



ps - whoever left me neg rep for starting this thread, man up and sign it next time.


----------



## donsimon

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/231939-ngd-npd-rg8-emgs.html
I got a black one last week.


----------



## chickenhead

ordered a black one yesterday


----------



## mphsc




----------



## DrewsifStalin

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...g8-clips-videos-coming-soon-pictures-now.html
Reporting in with black


----------



## tmo

Black one here... no white available for the time...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in Sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I guess number 88 would be me.
Just got one. Love it 
oh, and it's black


----------



## berzerkergang

mine is alomost modded and ready to be shown , add me up


----------



## redkombat

i have a black one i never made a NGD for, probably will once i take pics


----------



## cyctahoh

First post here and happy to use it to say I received my black RG8 on Monday. Extremely hard to find here in Finland.


----------



## codycarter

Black asap, NGD will be posted as soon as the mods start


----------



## stem

recieved my black rg8 two weeks ago. awesome)


----------



## Zhysick

Another RG8 right here. Black color. For what I talked with MusicStore, Musik-Produktiv and Thomann is the first one in the Canary Islands. Could be more, but not sold thru these shops and never saw one in stock in any spanish shop. Maybe first of Spain also? I don't think so, but could be the first spanish RG8 in this forum 

NGD: Another RG8BK


----------



## hand amputation

May I be added please?

My RG8 NGD - Review


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. 
97. 
98. 
99.


----------



## i-iz-hulk

Got one, too. *Black.*


----------



## ite89

Got an RG8 too! a black one.


----------



## DoubleAA

First post, yay! Found a black one on AMS as a "dent and scratch" for a healthy discount. No dents or scratches.  I'll post the NGD when I get a chance to take some pics.


----------



## somethingclever

Black one here as well...


----------



## Fry5150

Picked up a black one this past saturday. Should be posting an ngd thread some time this week!


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Gots me a black one, info on mods in the RG8 mods thread... Here 's a pic...


----------



## lemonlust

I just bought a black one


----------



## LUNDY

BOOM! BLACK!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. 
105.


----------



## Pezshreds

Does having an RGA8 count?
If so, I have one


----------



## channie

I've joined the dark side


----------



## Santuzzo

I received my black RG8 today, but there are a couple small issues with it and I wanted to ask you guys about your opinion:

-volume knob does not work, which by itself is not a real big deal, probably just needs to be re-soldered or in worst case replaced which I could do myself

-the nut has kind of a groove or cut on the back, it looks like it was cut and as if the nut is just two pieces glued together. (see pics). This looks weird to me and I'm not sure if all nuts on the RG8 come like this, hence I wanted to ask fellow RG8 owners if your nut has the same thing? What I'm a bit worried about is that this might cause stability issues on the nut...









-the bridge has two spots where the black paint is off (see pics), probably happened when it was screwed to the body. while this does not bother me aesthetically I'm worried at those spots the bridge might corrode ...









I'm torn whether or not to return the guitar for these issues or if I should keep it and maybe fix these myself (volume pot is no biggie, but I'm not sure on how I would fix the other two issues).

Any advice?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ where did you buy it from? did you pay full price or was this sold as a b-stock? a few others have had some issues including myself. it was mainly with the neck, so some of us have returned them. most of those details can be seen in the rg8 mod thread below.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## Santuzzo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ where did you buy it from? did you pay full price or was this sold as a b-stock? a few others have had some issues including myself. it was mainly with the neck, so some of us have returned them. most of those details can be seen in the rg8 mod thread below.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html



got this one from Thomann for full price. will send it back though and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Skully124

just got a white one


----------



## ferret

And just got a black one


----------



## Philligan

I'm in  Undecided on mods as of yet.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/238641-ngd-blackest-rg8-i-could-find.html


----------



## FireInside

Sign me up as well, just placed my order. NGD coming next week sometime. Got a great deal with the Musician's Friend 15% off Memorial Day sale!

Philligan's NGD day thread and a conversation with Konfyouzd sent me over top and convinced me to take the leap. Thanks bros!

Edit: ordered a white one by the way!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. 
111.


----------



## Santuzzo

I returned my black one and will get a white replacement...but not until July/August, as they are out of stock over here .....


----------



## BillyMMM

Got myself a black beauty. Just needs a few mods now!


----------



## MetalBuddah

bigboi23847 will be the proud owner of my white RG8 (the third on the forum) by tomorrow at the earliest! Mine was extremely solid but now that I have 9 string, I need a 7 string in my arsenal (because of the way I tune).


----------



## lemonlust

Black one came broken, a *WHITE* one is on its way

shouldn't you just edit the original post


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lemonlust said:


> ...shouldn't you just edit the original post



i would just edit the orig (post #1) but the it will not allow me to. i even left a message for mods about this, but no dice. in fact, i cant edit the last list i made. this is why i wait to get several ppl signed up before adding them to the list.


----------



## Ganjatron

Got a white one comin in a couple days. Plan on putting a Lace Alumitone Deathbar (I put a deathbucker in my SG Robot) and or an xbar in it eventually. Also going to white it out completely, headstock/hardware, pups. Then depending on how it turns out i might stain the fingerboard. I'm also gonna come up with some one off inlays (sticker types I'm sure)


----------



## FireInside

So, I just got my white one in the mail. I ended up having pretty high expectations for it it due to reading so many positive reviews on here. Fortunately, it totally exceded my expectations! These things are freakin' nice! I want another one now!


----------



## Emil357

Add me!  I just got a black RG8 this week! Amazing instrument for the money - I did expect a rather flawed guitar, but it is a very nice build actually.. Impressed


----------



## FireInside

Mine showed up yesterday!







Very, very happy with it!


----------



## Negav

FireInside said:


> Mine showed up yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very happy with it!



Nice! Is it inlay or 'faux-lay' ?


----------



## FireInside

We call it "faux binding." Pinstriping tape.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Almost forgot to post my white one here...


----------



## lemonlust

So after a few days playing this thing, the quality is amazing, the pick ups, the sustain. Well worth the $399 I spent on it. The stock strings aren't that bad but they definitely need to be replaced immediately. Go for a balanced tension 6 string set, then use a .062 and an .080



Code:


This is what i use for half step down, if you plan on playing standard use lighter strings

len 27"
Eb   .010" PL == 16.2#
B,b  .0135" PL == 16.57#
G,b  .017" PL == 16.55#
D,b  .025" PB == 18.41#
A,,b .034" PB == 19.45#
E,,b .046" PB == 19.89#
B,,,b .062" PB == 19.83#
F,,,b .080" PB == 15.14#
total == 142.02#


----------



## thebunfather

Gonna have to remove me from the list. Sold mine a while back to another member...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. 
117. 
118. 
119.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. 
118. 
119.

(Forgot my white one, i now have two)


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Looks like my brother's cat Nermal approves of my RG8...at least when it comes to places to sit whilst eating chicken:


----------



## Santuzzo

I see I am still on that list, but I don't have a black RG8, I sent it back and now I'm waiting for a white replacement, which should get here in 4 weeks or so.....


----------



## infernalreaper

hey add me to this list too...got my RG8 today.. First one in India i guess. Awesome axe. TOTAL win.

Here's my thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/240742-ngd-yet-another-rg-8-a.html


----------



## Santuzzo

As I found out, my white RG8 came in earlier than expected. They originally told me it would not come in until sometime in July, but apparently it came in earlier and is already on its way. Should get it tomorrow


----------



## Santuzzo

hey guys, my white RG8 came in today, looks awesome, but it's got 2 small issues (well, not sure yet if these are real issues):

1. the fretboard seems to be about 1mm thinner on the side of the 1st string compared to the side on the 8th string. I had never seen that on a guitar before, I thought the fretboard is always as thick on both sides of the neck.
Is this a common thing with the RG8?
Did you guys notice anything like that on your RG8s?
Could this lead to any issues in terms of stability or anything else?
here is the fretboard viewed from top (low strings):




and this viewed from the bottom (high strings)






2. there is a spot on the neck that looks like a burn mark to me:









The spot does not feel weird, it feels smooth, so it seems to be under the finish or on the wood. I am not sure if this could be something that would spread after a while, like the wood would rot or something?


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

I saw one of these for the very first time today at a local music store so I had to check it out. Overall it seems like a really well made guitar. A bit on the heavy side. I want to get one just to mod the crap out of. I'm thinking that a pick guard and a set of Ionizers would sort this model out pretty well.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Santuzzo said:


> The spot does not feel weird, it feels smooth, so it seems to be under the finish or on the wood. I am not sure if this could be something that would spread after a while, like the wood would rot or something?



a nicotine stain perhaps? lol


----------



## Santuzzo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a nicotine stain perhaps? lol



 maybe the guy sanding the neck had a cigarette in his mouth while working. 

this spot actually worries me less than the fretboard thickness issue....


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Soooo I just pulled the trigger on a second rg8, this time white..


----------



## Santuzzo

did any of you guys notice on their RG8 the fretboard being thinner on the treble side than on the bass side?
just trying to figure out whether this is a production defect or if it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## Santuzzo

I got two RG8s, both of which I had to send back due to production defects/flaws.
Apart from this guitar, I also had to send back many other Ibanez guitars in the past because of flaws or defects. And even if the flaws I am mentioning are 'only' cosmetic, that still is a flaw in my book. If I pay flawless cash for a new guitar, it should be ok also cosmetically, IMO.
As much as I love Ibanez guitars (when you do get a good one it will be an awesome guitar) , I do think their quality control might have some issues that desperately need fixing.
These guitars will go through at least 2 quality controls, one I guess would be at the Ibanez factory, and then another one at the distributor (MEINL, Germany in my case). I can't believe how it's possible a flawed guitar will pass both of these?!
I understand that in mass production you will get some flawed products, but if a guitar is obviously flawed, mark it off as b-stock and sell it as such.

Just my 2 cents.

sorry for going a bit OT here, but the frustration just got to me.....

/rant


----------



## RadDadTV

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## lucasreis

Just voted, my black RG8 arrived today, I made a new NGD thread with it! hehe


----------



## Xykhron

Another one here!. I've ordered the first items to mod it,, hehehehe

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. 
119.


----------



## Mordecai

ill just go ahead and add myself to the list. 
1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119.


----------



## User Name

Santuzzo said:


> If I pay flawless cash for a new guitar, it should be ok also cosmetically, IMO.


is 399 flawless cash??


----------



## Bigfan

Just got a black RG8 a couple of weeks ago. Aftermath ordered, and getting a pickguard when Allen is back from his holiday


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white 
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119.


added my white one


----------



## wildchild

ive finally got myself an 8 string woo hoo

white


----------



## lucasreis

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119. lucasreis - black


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some of you guys who just got one need to chk out this thread & add any mods you do.

also post links to your ngd thread here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## Khai H8drusH

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119. lucasreis - black
120. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)


----------



## Danukenator

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119. lucasreis - black
120. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
121. Danukenator - white


----------



## hatebreedgr

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119. lucasreis - black
120. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
121. Danukenator - white
122. Hatebreedgr - Black


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Just ordered a white one. After my mods are done, this thing will look like a storm trooper.


----------



## Phalanx

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Santuzzo - black
106. Skully124 - white
107. ferret - black
108. Philligan - black
109. FireInside - white
110. Santuzzo - white...on the way
111. BillyMMM - black
112. bigboi23847 - white
113. lemonlust - white
114. Ganjatron - white
115. Emil357 - black
116. Jedimindfrak82- white
117. Xykhron - black
118. Mordecai-white
119. lucasreis - black
120. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
121. Danukenator - white
122. Hatebreedgr - Black
123. Phalanx - White


----------



## Santuzzo

I noticed I'm on the list twice, but I only have one RG8, and it's a white one. I got a black one initially but I returned it due to some issues.
I will post a NGD thread soon! 

here's the fixed list:

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

Finally got one!

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black


----------



## Santuzzo

User Name said:


> is 399 flawless cash??



Yeah, I get what you are saying. 
Maybe I was a bit over the top in my last post, but the frustration just got the best of me.
I guess considering the low price, some tiny flaws are acceptable, and the white RG8 I got now also has some tiny cosmetic issues, but nothing that bothers me. So, this one's a keeper. NGD thread soon to follow!


----------



## Alice AKW

Go ahead and knock me off the list, have had two of these things now and neither have worked.


----------



## Santuzzo

Kane_Wolf said:


> Go ahead and knock me off the list, have had two of these things now and neither have worked.



what was the issue(s) with the RG8s you got?

I had to send three of these back until I got a keeper (still has tiny cosmetic flaws, but I can live with them).


----------



## Bigfan

Guess I should go ahead and add mine now that I've pulled out everything but the volme knob and put an aftermath in it

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black


----------



## Alice AKW

Santuzzo said:


> what was the issue(s) with the RG8s you got?
> 
> I had to send three of these back until I got a keeper (still has tiny cosmetic flaws, but I can live with them).



Ludicrous fret buzz on both guitars, even after fretwork, saddles, truss rod, etc. And the second one had half a serial number, a shoddy pickup screw, and the nut popped off as I was cleaning the fretboard. not to mention these things are on like indefinite backorder, because I am dead sick of black guitars.


----------



## Santuzzo

Kane_Wolf said:


> Ludicrous fret buzz on both guitars, even after fretwork, saddles, truss rod, etc. And the second one had half a serial number, a shoddy pickup screw, and the nut popped off as I was cleaning the fretboard. not to mention these things are on like indefinite backorder, because I am dead sick of black guitars.



damn, that does not sound too good. sorry to hear that.


----------



## Alice AKW

Santuzzo said:


> damn, that does not sound too good. sorry to hear that.



Yeah, tired of waiting for another guitar that could easily be just as screwed, so I'm getting refunded and using the money to put new pups in my 7, pay off a computer, and maybe invest in Steven Slate drums


----------



## BrokenAvenger

bought in-pursuit RG8 off him
time to join the RG8 roll call and mod this baby up muahahaha


----------



## strad24

Another first here (in black of course!), can't put it down, fine axe for certain. NGD thread with demo:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/245846-rg8-ngd-plus-demo.html#post3677569


----------



## shanerct

Please add me to the list so i can feel special. RG8 White  I'm modding it now  will post the "officials" pics when it ready.


----------



## strad24

shanerct said:


> Please add me to the list so i can feel special. RG8 White  I'm modding it now  will post the "officials" pics when it ready.



+1 maybe the mods can kill 2 birds w 1 stone figuratively speaking by adding both of our axes to the list?

A white one and a black one get added same day, very cool. Mine again:



strad24 said:


> Another first here (in black of course!), can't put it down, fine axe for certain. NGD thread with demo:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/245846-rg8-ngd-plus-demo.html#post3677569


----------



## Merge

Bought a white one last weekend.


----------



## Wocordie

Got me a black one


----------



## kenshin

Picked up a white one the other week, pretty solid!


----------



## solarian

Woooops, totally forgot to post this. Picked up a white a few months ago. <3 to death, but still trying to get it set up properly, hmmmm


----------



## Fathand

Got the black one, my first 8-string guitar. Most likely not the last though..


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Just ordered a white one.  

Have no clue what pickups I'm going to go with, so I'lll probably try all of them . If only they made an Evo8   ....
Most certainly gonna get me some Hipshot tuners and a case next month.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Pulled the trigger on a black on yesterday. NGD thread (in the desert) to come.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white


----------



## Merge

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White


----------



## Peaveyfan92

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White


----------



## jeleopard

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice you got both colors lol.


----------



## jeleopard

Whut.

I barely know what to do with one, let alone two >.>


----------



## Mechanized

Got myself a nice white one after my black being returned to thomann!

Kinda lucky considering these things seem to be very difficult to aqquire in white in the UK!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Pretty sure I had the first in Canada, it's an important fact 
Had to fight to get it shipped here before it was available.


----------



## Ben.Last

Lefty rg8 here.


----------



## noUser01

Picked me up a black one. NGD thread to come soon.


----------



## Meddl

black one for me  yeah!


----------



## JPhoenix19

Add me to the list, I've got a black one! NGD thread to come.


----------



## Buddha92

i got a white one in the works. NGD soon.


----------



## SpiritCrusher

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White


----------



## WrldEtrBenny

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black


----------



## Toxic Dover

Well, this place has somehow subconsciously talked me into buying another guitar... Just put my order in for a white RG8. Should be here sometime this week


----------



## JakSchitt

First post in a long while.. Seemed to be a good call to say my white RG8 arrived about an hour ago. Checked it for flaws.. Can't find anything amiss. I'm super happy. Even reasonably happy with the tones I got straight away too


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't have a white one anymore... I have a black one... Combustion has my white one now unless he sold it.


----------



## salman

131. salman - Black


----------



## Djiiant

Mine has arrived one week ago. I really love it!



1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black


----------



## ZachK

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
132 ZachK - Black

Added myself to the list! Glad to be a part of something


----------



## Ben.Last

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)


----------



## BusinessMan

Out me on the list... Blackened version but with blue!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/263772-ngd-black-blue-one.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ congrats


----------



## Inamorata

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black

I'm very, VERY late on this, but here's mine! Got her in June of last year


----------



## habicore_5150

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black
136. habicore_5150 - Black (first Crossvillian?)

And I just posted mine earlier this afternoon

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...65567-n8sd-new-8-string-day-ibby-content.html


----------



## Shawn

Here's mine. I acquired it a couple of months ago...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/262418-ngd-rg8-white.html

I love it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I got mine a short while back...
NGD - Black RG8 Low C content

I really like it, I'm thinking of sending it to Marty Bell in the nearish future though.


----------



## Djentlman420

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black
136. habicore_5150 - Black (first Crossvillian?)
137. Djentlmann420 - White


----------



## Jake

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black
136. habicore_5150 - Black (first Crossvillian?)
137. Djentlmann420 - White
138. Shawn- White
139. Thephilosopher- black
140. Jake- White

mines coming this week


----------



## Lance Thrustgood

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black
136. habicore_5150 - Black (first Crossvillian?)
137. Djentlmann420 - White
138. Shawn- White
139. Thephilosopher- black
140. Jake- White
141. Lance Thrustgood - Black


----------



## TremontiFan16

Just over 56,000$ spent on rg8's alone if all you bought new.
Ibanez is going to overthrow the government and rule the world at this pace


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

haha...clockin g's


----------



## stuglue

Hi guys, had me to the list. UK based owner of a black RG8L. got it last Saturday. Received a set of bare knuckle pickups this afternoon.
Got a Hipshot bridge coming this week


----------



## lukeshallperish

Sign me up! Got me a white one with Duncan's!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/273912-ngd-ibanez-rg8-sexy-duncans.html


----------



## redlol

i got one now too. lefty version, plenty of mods in the worx!


----------



## stuglue

redlol said:


> i got one now too. lefty version, plenty of mods in the worx!



Nice one, congrats fellow UK lefty.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

no telling what the count is up to now...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bump to see who else has picked one up...


----------



## Ron Head

hey M3CH , might add me aswell ; got a couple too  .. all blackies ( thinkin of number 4 )


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ welcome again to the rg8 click...


----------



## Ibanez RG7321

Add me as well!


----------



## Chox

I bought an RG8 but it's the blue flame top, neither black or white. Where do I fit in? 

At least now I know how Michael Jackson felt.


----------



## elmodlock

Got a red and black sunburst rg8004.
Want to do xbar/ death bar combo, sperzel tuners as first mods.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that looks nice....

here is a close-up


----------



## Ibanez RG7321

Heres mine


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

NGD incoming, but I got this yesterday, and now I am an RG8 player. 

Or, with it being roll call;
Here!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

who else got one?

post up pics...


----------



## exo

Didn't know about this thread, so I'm a month late getting here......


----------



## Spicypickles

No gottie pics, but I have a white one that I painted the headstock white on. There are some pics in the luthiers/mods section if one is so inclined.


----------



## robski92

Just bought one a couple weeks ago myself actually!


----------



## superheavydeathmetal

I grabbed one some time ago. The back of the neck feels super smooth and nice.

I put a DiMarzio PAF 8 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Black Winter in the bridge, with a 5-way switch for coil splitting.

The tone pot on mine is messed up. If I turn it up all the way, it cuts the tone as if it was turned down. I need to back it off a bit to get full tone.

I will probably just short it out this weekend because I never use tone (or volume) pots anyway.


----------



## Fraz666

no pics for mine, is a standard black.
but with a Blackouts in the bridge and a 808X in the neck


----------



## Leviathus

OH YES! 
First things first.....






Yeauuuh...






Feels good to be part of the club.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

M3CHK1LLA said:


> who else got one?
> 
> post up pics...



We should update mine to say Pink Pearl for the color.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I'll be in here...soon...very soon...


----------



## ThePIGI King

ThePIGI King said:


> I'll be in here...soon...very soon...



Scratch "soon"...I should say "Up to 10 business days" or however long USPS takes. Hopefully less than 7


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

I just got my RG8004 Silverburst yesterday! 
I strung it up with the D'Addario NYXL 9-80 set.
Here's an imgur album and a Soundcloud test clip

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ascend_beyond/ibanez-rg8004-test-drop-e[/SC]


----------



## lewis

Bucketheadtwo said:


> I just got my RG8004 Silverburst yesterday!
> I strung it up with the D'Addario NYXL 9-80 set.
> Here's an imgur album and a Soundcloud test clip
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ascend_beyond/ibanez-rg8004-test-drop-e[/SC]



welcome aboard 
Also what tuning are you using on it for those string gauges. Ive been using the Ernie Ball 9-80 set but in Drop E my low is still too loose so im waiting on my first set including a 90 on bottom to try.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

lewis said:


> welcome aboard
> Also what tuning are you using on it for those string gauges. Ive been using the Ernie Ball 9-80 set but in Drop E my low is still too loose so im waiting on my first set including a 90 on bottom to try.



I'm tuned (low-to-high) EBEADGBE. The gauges for that set are 80, 60, 44, 32, 24, 12, and 9. This works well for me because I generally use a 10-52 set for E standard on a 25.5" scale guitar, so the 9-44 (which is a bit thicker on the low end than a usual 9-42 set) makes sense for 27" scale. Then, I generally use 64 or higher for a low A on my 7s, so 60 is just fine for a low B here. I do agree that the 80 gauge string is still a tad bit floppy for a low E, but it works well enough for me tonally speaking.

EDIT: I wanted to add that I generally just like pretty freakin' tight strings on the lowest of ERG strings. The 80 is totally fine for E, but I would just prefer tighter.


----------



## lewis

Bucketheadtwo said:


> I'm tuned (low-to-high) EBEADGBE. The gauges for that set are 80, 60, 44, 32, 24, 12, and 9. This works well for me because I generally use a 10-52 set for E standard on a 25.5" scale guitar, so the 9-44 (which is a bit thicker on the low end than a usual 9-42 set) makes sense for 27" scale. Then, I generally use 64 or higher for a low A on my 7s, so 60 is just fine for a low B here. I do agree that the 80 gauge string is still a tad bit floppy for a low E, but it works well enough for me tonally speaking.
> 
> EDIT: I wanted to add that I generally just like pretty freakin' tight strings on the lowest of ERG strings. The 80 is totally fine for E, but I would just prefer tighter.



Same exact approach as me only I tune to Drop E open tuning instead.


----------



## Tr3vor

Well I guess I just joined the club a few hours ago, so that these new RG8s were on sale at guitar center, so I had to get one since I was thinking about 8 string stuff lately. I wanted the white one, but the hanger they were using on it was worn out and bent up the wood next to the headstock, so the black will do.

Its interesting to play an 8 finally, but I think 7 will remain my default/home guitar, it just feels the best to me. I'll still have a ton of fun with this rg8 though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

back when i started this thread, i didnt anticipate ibanez offering them in different finishes...that shows how well theyve done in sales i believe.


----------



## Ram150023

1. M3CHK1LLA - white
2. Konfyouzd - white
3. MetalBuddah - white (sold)
4. kris_jammage - black (first in ireland?)
5. remorse is for the dead -black
6. Draceius - white...changed to black
7. Jarabowa - white
8. MikeK - white
9. obZenity - black
10. jobarnrd - black
11. RV350ALSCYTHE - white
12. Hybrid138 - white
13. Mordacain - white
14. cipe - white
15. MobiusR - white
16. iamthefonz - white
17. Shannon - black
18. ian14892 - white
19. monsieur_zep - white
20. 7JxN7 - white (first aussie?)
21. Anthonok - white
22. Floppystrings -white
23. nzSkitzo - black (first in nz?)
24. Guitarman700 - ???
25. ockis23 - white
26. Spaceman_Spiff - white
27. Gram negative - black
28. myampslouder - black
29. Volsung - black
32. blacksgslayer - black
33. m4rK - white - black
34. NolanLikesLions - black
35. benjaminbuisine - black
36. kn1feparty - black
37. MikeH - black
38. Pandemican - black
39. Chalupacabra - black
40. allseeingeye - black
41. Todes - white
42. TerminalFunction - black (first in sweden?)
43. MikeyENGL - black
44. MikeyENGL - white
45. FrostyTheDroMan - white
46. ra1der2 - white
47. guystabs - white (first afghanistan?)
48. vick1000 - black
49. rekab - black
50. Vicious7 - black (lefty)
51. thebunfather - white
52. freeradicals - black
53. loopjunkie - black
54. Gabriel - white
55. CanniballistiX - black
56. Robtheripper - black
57. CrashRG - black
58. RG7 - black
59. gnarlwinslow - black
60. larry - black
61. emptytheearth - white
62. Datura - black
63. FromTheMausoleum - black and white
64. goldsteinat0r - black
65. LivingTimmy - black
66. DespoticOrder - black
67. azcamber - black
68. Ocara-Jacob - black
69. CJLsky - black
70. Whipsy77 - white
71. Liverspot - black (first lefty in canada?)
72. Korngod - black
73. buttpirate666 - black
74. RiffsinProgress - black
75. Faine - black
76. jmakkulate - white
77. pattonfreak1 - black
78. Kane_Wolf - white
79. Bennykins - black
80. dongh1217 - black
81. Insightibanez - white
82. AbsentCurtis - black
83. donsimon - black
84. chickenhead - black
85. mphsc - swirl (was ?)
86. DrewsifStalin - black
87. tmö - black
88. Marv Attaxx - black
89. berzerkergang -???
90. redkombat - black
91. cyctahoh - black (first in finland?)
92. codycarter - black
93. stem - black
94. Zhysick - black (first in the canary islands?)
95. hand amputation - white
96. i-iz-hulk - black
97. ite89 - black
98. DoubleAA - black
99. somethingclever - black
100. Fry5150 - black
101. jedimindfrak82 - black
102. lemonlust - black
103. LUNDY - black
104. channie - black
105. Skully124 - white
106. ferret - black
107. Philligan - black
108. FireInside - white
119. Santuzzo - white
110. BillyMMM - black
111. bigboi23847 - white
112. lemonlust - white
113. Ganjatron - white
114. Emil357 - black
115. Jedimindfrak82- white
116. Xykhron - black
117. Mordecai-white
118. lucasreis - black
119. Khai H8drusH - black (lefty)
120. Danukenator - white
121. Hatebreedgr - Black
122. Phalanx - White
123. Matt1the3beast - Black
124. Bigfan - Black
125. K3V1N SHR3DZ - white
126. Merge - White
127. Peaveyfan92 - White
128. jeleopard - white
129. SpiritCrusher - White
130. WrldEtrBenny - Black
131. salman - Black
132. Djiiant - Black
133. ZachK - Black
134. Ben.Last - Black (lefty)
135. Inamorata - Black
136. habicore_5150 - Black (first Crossvillian?)
137. Djentlmann420 - White
138. Shawn- White
139. Thephilosopher- black
140. Jake- White
141. Lance Thrustgood - Black
*142. Ram150023 - Black (not for long )*


----------



## Fraz666

+
143. Fraz666 - black


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow....337 that have posted up.

this is prob not including those that have a color other than black or white.


----------



## Ram150023

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow....337 that have posted up.
> 
> this is prob not including those that have a color other than black or white.



Is there a way to modify the poll?

At least add "other" for a color option... That way everyone can say


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ram150023 said:


> Is there a way to modify the poll?
> 
> At least add "other" for a color option... That way everyone can say



just asked max if he could


----------



## Ram150023

M3CHK1LLA said:


> just asked max if he could



Perrrrfect! Max will make it happen!

So will I get to "redo" my color poll when I change it?


----------



## tbzdel

Add me to the list, White RG8. I'm loving it so far!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/307798-ngd-white-rg8.html


----------



## metale

Count me in, black RG8.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tbzdel said:


> Add me to the list, White RG8. I'm loving it so far!
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/307798-ngd-white-rg8.html






metale said:


> Count me in, black RG8.




welcome to the club


----------



## will_shred

There's a blue burst RG8 at my local guitar center... I really like the look of it and I've been playing with the idea of picking it up. I just have no idea what I would do with an 8 string except for maybe learn some Meshuggah songs. I've always liked the sound of an 8 and it seems like it would be fun to experiment with. Should I do it? I would probably replace the pickups with Lace deathbars.


----------



## metale

Of course you should  Even if you don't bond with it, you can probably flip it for what you paid.


----------



## Chuck

Just bought a NTF RG8 from sweetwater!


----------



## metale

Congrats, man! Let us know when it arrives


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Chuck said:


> Just bought a NTF RG8 from sweetwater!



awesome...post up pics.

btw...where have you been?


----------



## Chuck

I've been having a girlfriend and focusing a lot of time and interest into other hobbies. And now I work full time instead of being in high school  life gets busy I guess


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Chuck said:


> I've been having a girlfriend and focusing a lot of time and interest into other hobbies. And now I work full time instead of being in high school  life gets busy I guess



good to have you back...so what other hobbies are there than collecting guitar gear 

btw...did you ever get the rg8? got a ngd link yet?


----------



## Chuck

M3CHK1LLA said:


> good to have you back...so what other hobbies are there than collecting guitar gear
> 
> btw...did you ever get the rg8? got a ngd link yet?



Well I'm very much into photography and Subaru's  I just bought a 2005 Legacy GT two months ago, it's a fun car. And no, no ngd yet, once I get a chance to take some good natural light pictures I will.


----------



## Bluestreak

Just got my first 8. RG8MPBGFB. Stole it used from Guitar Center (cash talks!). Here's both my birdseye maple guitars, a 652 and an 852.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Bluestreak said:


> Just got my first 8. RG8MPBGFB. Stole it used from Guitar Center (cash talks!). Here's both my birdseye maple guitars, a 652 and an 852.



that is a good lookin axe. here ya go...


----------



## badhabit

Picked up an RG8PB in Sapphire Blue

Phone pics


----------



## exo

Upgraded my 8 earlier this week.....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

badhabit said:


> Picked up an RG8PB in Sapphire Blue
> 
> Phone pics






exo said:


> Upgraded my 8 earlier this week.....



some nice looking axe for sure...congrats guys!


----------



## Spetafrents

Hey! First post here!
Count me in! Black RG8. No mods yet. Just waiting my custom set from Stringjoy to come. [FONT=&quot].010 - .0135 - .017 - .026 - .036 - .048 - .060 - .080[/FONT]

Made a video with a test tone. Stock pickups. Standard 009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065. Tuned to F! Hope you guys like it!
Featuring my son!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dABq-MP3po


----------



## Spetafrents

Made another short test video!
still no mods...


----------

